# I am a Fly Fisherman!



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

So after 3 weeks of researching rods/reels, watching YouTube videos reading countless forums, getting advice here from a lot of kind folks it all came together today! Wish I had a picture for u but the hand size brim I caught jumped out of my hand just as I was about to snap the shot! I had a few more short strikes on the little popper bug but one was enough for me. I mainly just cruised the bank and used a roll cast over and over. Really cool how u can be so quiet when u do it right. I was in my Hobie and it was a really relaxing evening on the little lake near me. Look forward to many more outings soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Now that you have the presentation figured out, you can work on your technique. Bream like it s l o w, with minimal popping. Good luck.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Your hooked, it's a good drug...


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Ain't it GREAT !!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

now the next step..tie your own flies. it's another new experience
when you build a fly and catch a fish with what you built it's a great adventure. catching fish is just an added benefit after you start making flies.
great job, pt

jack


----------

